# Er erschrickt.



## WesołaBiedronka

Moderator note: The first topic has been split off to a new thread. Please start a new thread for each topic (forum rule 2). Thank you! 

The second situation is when a guy called Einstein sees something scary. The sentence that follows is "Einstein erschrickt." But Erschrecken alone means to scare or to frighten so I'd expect the use of reflexive pronoun "sich" What gives?

Perhaps these are some shortened forms?


----------



## Demiurg

There are two verbs "erschrecken":

(1) irregular, intransitive:  _er erschr*i*ckt_ - _er erschr*a*k_
(2) regular, reflexive/transitive: _er erschr*e*ckt sich_ / _er erschr*e*ckt ihn_ - _er erschr*e*ckte sich_ / _er erschr*e*ckte ihn
_
Edit: according to this thread, the reflexive variant can also be irregular. 

_er erschr*e*ckt sich
er erschr*i*ckt sich_


> Das reflexive Verb "sich erschrecken" gehört der Umgangssprache an und wird sowohl regelmäßig als auch unregelmäßig gebeugt: Ich erschrecke mich bei jedem Donner; ich erschreckte/erschrak mich fast zu Tode; ich habe mich ganz schön erschreckt/erschrocken!


----------



## WesołaBiedronka

Ok, after combining this:

Die konjugation des Verbs erschrecken - konjugieren erschrecken

with this:

erschrecken | translate German to English: Cambridge Dictionary

That sentence makes sense now. Thanks

< ... >


----------



## bearded

Kann man sagen ''ich bin jetzt erschreckt'' (Zustandspassiv aus dem regelmäßigen 'erschrecken') oder ist nur ''ich bin erschrocken'' möglich/zulässig/gängig? Danke, Muttersprachler.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Kann man sagen ''ich bin jetzt erschreckt'' (Zustandspassiv aus dem regelmäßigen 'erschrecken')


Für das Zustandspassiv würde ich "*ver*schrecken" verwenden: _Jetzt ist er ganz *ver*schreckt._


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Kann man sagen ''ich bin jetzt erschreckt'' (Zustandspassiv aus dem regelmäßigen 'erschrecken') oder ist nur ''ich bin erschrocken'' möglich/zulässig/gängig? Danke, Muttersprachler.


Das Zustandspassiv it in dieser Form nicht idiomatisch, man verwendet nur "Ich bin erschrocken."


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> man verwendet nur "Ich bin erschrocken."


"Ich bin erschrocken." = Ich habe einen Schreck bekommen. 
Das ist für mich kein "Zustand", oder?


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> "Ich bin erschrocken." = Ich habe einen Schreck bekommen.
> Das ist für mich kein "Zustand", oder?


Es kann m.E. sowohl einenen Vorgang als auch einen Zustand beschreiben.  In einem Fall ist "erschrocken" ein echtes Partizip, im anderen eher ein Adjektiv (vgl. "unerschrocken").


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> In einem Fall ist "erschrocken" ein echtes Partizip, im anderen eher ein Adjektiv (vgl. "unerschrocken").


"erschrocken" als Adjektiv würde _ich_ nicht mit dem Hilfsverb "sein" verwenden, sondern nur in Sätzen, wo es deutlich als Adjektiv verwendet wird, z.B.:

_Ich war so entsetzt, daß ich nur erschrocken und hilflos dastand._
_Erschrocken über den Verrat des Freundes, fordert Tristan ihn zum Kampf heraus und stürzt sich in sein Schwert._
_Überall fragen sich die Leute nun erschrocken: Wie ...._
_"Wir haben über vierzig Jahre lang zuviel Vertrauen in die Atomindustrie gesetzt", erklärte der Kabinettschef [....]  einer erschrockenen Bevölkerung._
_Sie brach erschrocken den Satz ab._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Demiurg said:


> Es kann m.E. sowohl einenen Vorgang als auch einen Zustand beschreiben.  In einem Fall ist "erschrocken" ein echtes Partizip, im anderen eher ein Adjektiv (vgl. "unerschrocken").


Sehe ich auch so. In den Texten von Projekt Gutenberg findet man Beispiele für beides.


> Als ich im Januar nun wirklich Königsfeld verließ, um über Berlin heimzureisen, fragte mich der Doktor beim Abschied, ob ich nicht wiederkehren und als seine Gehilfin im Sanatorium arbeiten wolle. Das geschah am letzten Morgen, und *ich war erschrocken und entschlußlos*.
> Kapitel 4 des Buches: Mein Weg zur Kunst von Monika Hunnius | Projekt Gutenberg


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "Ich bin erschrocken." = Ich habe einen Schreck bekommen.
> Das ist für mich kein "Zustand", oder?


Ein Zustand ist das schon, nur eben kein Zustands_passiv_. Ich sehe das so wie Demiurg, _erschrocken_ ist ein Verbaladjektiv.


JClaudeK said:


> "erschrocken" als Adjektiv würde _ich_ nicht mit dem Hilfsverb "sein" verwenden


_Sein_ ist hier kein Hilfsverb sondern ein Kopulaverb, so wie in _Er ist grün_. Auch hier beschreibt _grün_ einen Zustand, es handelt sich aber nicht um einen Zustands_passiv_ und _sein_ ist auch kein Hilfsverb.


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich ist "Ich bin erschrocken" wie ein "Kippverb" (Metapher, analog zum Kippbild, Optische Täuschungen und Illusionen - Sehtestbilder ).
Die Bedeutung ist klar, ob es aber die Zustandsänderung oder den Zustand nach der Änderung beschreibt, ist ohne Kontext unklar. Wenn ich den Satz analysiere und mehrmals lese, schwankt es hin und her, solange kein Kontext da ist.
"Ich habe einen Schreck bekommen" beschreibt beides zugleich, die Zustandsänderung (erschrecken) und den Zustand danach. (Wenn ich etwas bekomme, habe ich es dann auch.) Hier ist der Sachverhalt also etwas eindeutiger, wenn man nur die grammatische Struktur betrachtet.
Wenn man es pragmatisch sieht, hat "Ich bin erschrocken." die gleichen Eigenschaften, es enthält beides. Nur die pure formale Grammatik (Syntax) erzeugt die Aufspaltung. Im "normalen Leben" ist es durch Kontext stets eindeutig. Man erschrickt und hat dann die Statusänderung hinter sich und besitzt für eine gewisse Zeit den Status, erschrocken zu sein, der dann abflaut. Wann er zu Ende ist, ist sehr vage, ähnlich wie beim Sandhaufen, dem man Sandkörner entnimmt. (Sorites, Paradoxie des Haufens – Wikipedia ) Man weiß sehr genau, wann Erschrockensein beginnt, aber nicht, wann es aufhört.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Sein_ ist hier kein Hilfsverb sondern ein Kopulaverb


In meiner Schul- und Studienzeit (in Dtl.) wurde (noch) nicht zwischen _Hilfsverb_ und _Kopulaverb unterschieden, _sorry. _ Kopulaverb _ist ein relativ 'moderner' Begriff.


----------



## berndf

Meist sagt man nur _Kopula_ (oder älter _Copula_) und nicht _Kopulaverb_. Eine Kopula ist nicht in allen Sprachen notwendig ein Verb, so wie im Deutschen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Für mich ist "Ich bin erschrocken" wie ein "Kippverb" (Metapher, analog zum Kippbild, Optische Täuschungen und Illusionen - Sehtestbilder ).
> Die Bedeutung ist klar, ob es aber die Zustandsänderung oder den Zustand nach der Änderung beschreibt, ist ohne Kontext unklar. Wenn ich den Satz analysiere und mehrmals lese, schwankt es hin und her, solange kein Kontext da ist.
> "Ich habe einen Schreck bekommen" beschreibt beides zugleich, die Zustandsänderung (erschrecken) und den Zustand danach. (Wenn ich etwas bekomme, habe ich es dann auch.) Hier ist der Sachverhalt also etwas eindeutiger, wenn man nur die grammatische Struktur betrachtet.
> Wenn man es pragmatisch sieht, hat "Ich bin erschrocken." die gleichen Eigenschaften, es enthält beides. Nur die pure formale Grammatik (Syntax) erzeugt die Aufspaltung. Im "normalen Leben" ist es durch Kontext stets eindeutig. Man erschrickt und hat dann die Statusänderung hinter sich und besitzt für eine gewisse Zeit den Status, erschrocken zu sein, der dann abflaut. Wann er zu Ende ist, ist sehr vage, ähnlich wie beim Sandhaufen, dem man Sandkörner entnimmt. (Sorites, Paradoxie des Haufens – Wikipedia ) Man weiß sehr genau, wann Erschrockensein beginnt, aber nicht, wann es aufhört.


Die Erklärung passt. Bei den Beispielen, die ich bei Projekt Gutenberg gefunden habe, musste ich teilweise erst überlegen, wie es gemeint ist. Im ersten Moment denke ich fast immer, dass „erschrocken“ als Adjektiv gebraucht wird. Ich glaube, hier in Westfalen sagt niemand „Ich bin erschrocken“, wenn die Zustandsänderung gemeint ist (d. h. wenn die Bedeutung „Ich habe einen Schreck bekommen“ ist). Die übliche Form ist „Ich habe mich erschrocken“.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> Die übliche Form ist „Ich habe mich erschrocken“.


Die ist aber standardsprachlich falsch bzw. nur regional richtig.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> Die ist aber standardsprachlich falsch bzw. nur regional richtig.


Ja, das stand ja schon oben in #2 (dass es zur Umgangssprache gehört), und ich habe (in #15) dazugeschrieben: „hier in Westfalen“. Was sagt man denn in deiner Region?


----------



## JClaudeK

*P.S.*


JClaudeK said:


> wurde (noch) nicht zwischen _Hilfsverb_ und _Kopulaverb unterschieden .... _


..... sondern nur zwischen Vollverb und  Hilfsverb. Bei der Passivbildung galt und gilt "sein" immer noch als Hilfsverb.
Ich nehme also zur Kenntnis:


> Die Kopulaverben: sein, werden, bleiben
> Die Kopulaverben nehmen eine Stellung zwischen den Hilfsverben und den Vollverben ein


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Bei der Passivbildung galt und gilt "sein" immer noch als Hilfsverb.


Genau darum geht es ja. Demiurg Meinung nach, der ich mich angeschlossen habe, handelt es sich bei _Er ist erschrocken _*nicht* um eine Passivbildung:


berndf said:


> Ein Zustand ist das schon, nur eben kein Zustands_passiv_. Ich sehe das so wie Demiurg, _erschrocken_ ist ein Verbaladjektiv.





berndf said:


> _Sein_ ist hier kein Hilfsverb sondern ein Kopulaverb, so wie in _Er ist grün_. Auch hier beschreibt _grün_ einen Zustand, es handelt sich aber nicht um einen Zustands_passiv_ und _sein_ ist auch kein Hilfsverb.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Genau darum geht es. Es ist keine Passivbildung: Ich sehe das so wie Demiurg, _erschrocken_ ist ein Verbaladjektiv.


Schon gut, ich akzeptiere ja Euren Standpunkt.

<Off-topic>


----------



## Gaistaz

Streng genommen hat das Grundtuwort "_erschrecken_" (wie in "_erschrickt_", "_erschrak_", "_erschrocken_") eine andere Bedeutung als das zugehörige reflexive kausative Tuwort "_sich erschrecken_" (wie in "_erschreckt sich_", "_erschreckte sich_", "_hat sich erschreckt_"). Ersteres bedeutet nämlich, einen Schrecken zu bekommen, Letzteres hingegen, bei sich selbst einen Schrecken auszulösen. Wenn also Einstein erkennt, das Schwarze Löcher sogar das Licht nicht entkommen lassen und deshalb einen Schrecken bekommt, dann erschrickt er, aber er er erschreckt sich nicht, denn er wird nicht von sich, sondern von den Schwarzen Löchern erschreckt. Wenn Einstein aber in den Spiegel blickt und wegen seinem Aussehen einen Schrecken bekommt, dann erschrickt er und erschreckt sich, denn er bekommt einen Schrecken, und er selbst ist auch die Ursache dafür.


----------



## Hutschi

Ob man es so streng nimmt?
Wenn man sich erschreckt, erschrickt man zugleich, oder das sich erschrecken war erfolglos. Es impliziert aber den Erfolg.
Wenn ich jemanden erschrecke und er nicht erschrickt, habe ich ihn nicht erschreckt, sondern nur versucht, ihn zu erschrecken. Unabsichtliches Erschrecken funktioniert aber.


Gaistaz said:


> Wenn also Einstein erkennt, das Schwarze Löcher sogar das Licht nicht entkommen lassen und deshalb einen Schrecken bekommt, dann erschrickt er, aber er er erschreckt sich nicht,



Er hatte nicht vor, sich zu erschrecken, aber er hat es durch seine Berechnungen gemacht. (Oder durch die von Schwarzschild? ... dann hat er sich durch das Lesen erschreckt.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gaistaz said:


> Streng genommen hat das Grundtuwort "_erschrecken_" (wie in "_erschrickt_", "_erschrak_", "_erschrocken_") eine andere Bedeutung als das zugehörige reflexive kausative Tuwort "_sich erschrecken_" (wie in "_erschreckt sich_", "_erschreckte sich_", "_hat sich erschreckt_"). Ersteres bedeutet nämlich, einen Schrecken zu bekommen, Letzteres hingegen, bei sich selbst einen Schrecken auszulösen. Wenn also Einstein erkennt, das Schwarze Löcher sogar das Licht nicht entkommen lassen und deshalb einen Schrecken bekommt, dann erschrickt er, aber er er erschreckt sich nicht, denn er wird nicht von sich, sondern von den Schwarzen Löchern erschreckt. Wenn Einstein aber in den Spiegel blickt und wegen seinem Aussehen einen Schrecken bekommt, dann erschrickt er und erschreckt sich, denn er bekommt einen Schrecken, und er selbst ist auch die Ursache dafür.


Dein Ernst? 


> *Bedeutungsübersicht*
> ℹ
> in Schrecken geraten
> *Beispiel*
> wie habe ich mich [darüber] erschreckt/erschrocken!
> Duden | erschrecken | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition


Zu den unterschiedlichen Arten reflexiver Verben siehe hier:
canoonet - Verb: Reflexive Verben


----------



## Gaistaz

Hutschi said:


> Ob man es so streng nimmt?


Sollte man eigentlich, denn in Schrecken zu geraten ist etwas Anderes als sich selbst in Schrecken zu versetzen, so, wie auch einen Sachverhalt zu lernen etwas Anderes ist als sich diesen Sachverhalt selber beizubringen.



Hutschi said:


> Wenn man sich erschreckt, erschrickt man zugleich, oder das sich erschrecken war erfolglos. Es impliziert aber den Erfolg.
> Wenn ich jemanden erschrecke und er nicht erschrickt, habe ich ihn nicht erschreckt, sondern nur versucht, ihn zu erschrecken. Unabsichtliches Erschrecken funktioniert aber.


Ja, das kausative reflexive Tatwort lässt immer das zugehörige Grundtatwort folgen, aber nicht umgekehrt.



Hutschi said:


> Er hatte nicht vor, sich zu erschrecken, aber er hat es durch seine Berechnungen gemacht. (Oder durch die von Schwarzschild? ... dann hat er sich durch das Lesen erschreckt.)


Ja, da hast du Recht; Einstein erschreckte sich durch das Lesen von Schwarzschilds Berechnungen.


----------



## Gaistaz

Schlabberlatz said:


> Dein Ernst?
> Zu den unterschiedlichen Arten reflexiver Verben siehe hier:
> canoonet - Verb: Reflexive Verben


In der Tat wird "_sich erschrecken_" oft in der Bedeutung von "_einen Schrecken bekommen_" benutzt. Da wir aber bereits ein Tatwort haben, das genau diese Bedeutung hat (nämlich das intransitive Tatwort "_erschrecken_" wie in "_erschrak_" und "_erschrocken_"), sollten wir m.E. "_sich erschrecken_" nicht unnötig mehrdeutig machen.
Wenn man nicht auf "_sich erschrecken_" für "_in Schrecken geraten_" verzichten will, weil es sich schon zu stark eingeprägt hat, rate ich, dieses "_sich erschrecken_" als starkes Tatwort zu beugen, um es vom schwachen kausativen reflexiven Tatwort "_sich erschrecken_" (welches die Bedeutung von "_sich selbst in Schrecken versetzen_" hat) zu unterscheiden. Ist das auch "richtig", d.h. von offizieller Stellte “genehmigt”?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gaistaz said:


> In der Tat wird "_sich erschrecken_" oft in der Bedeutung von "_einen Schrecken bekommen_" benutzt. Da wir aber bereits ein Tatwort haben, das genau diese Bedeutung hat (nämlich das intransitive Tatwort "_erschrecken_" wie in "_erschrak_" und "_erschrocken_"), sollten wir m.E. "_sich erschrecken_" nicht unnötig mehrdeutig machen.
> Wenn man nicht auf "_sich erschrecken_" für "_in Schrecken geraten_" verzichten will, weil es sich schon zu stark eingeprägt hat, rate ich, dieses "_sich erschrecken_" als starkes Tatwort zu beugen, um es vom schwachen kausativen reflexiven Tatwort "_sich erschrecken_" (welches die Bedeutung von "_sich selbst in Schrecken versetzen_" hat) zu unterscheiden. Ist das auch "richtig", d.h. von offizieller Stellte “genehmigt”?


Siehe hier:


Arukami said:


> There is a different meaning to them.
> 
> a) to be/get frightened - in Schrecken geraten
> b) to terrify/scare someone - in Schrecken versetzen
> 
> Whenever b) is meant, you've to use the regular inflection, and whenever a) is meant the irregular inflection.
> 
> Du erschrickst. - You're scared.
> Du erschreckst sie. - You scare her.
> 
> c) sich erschrecken
> 
> The last one can use both inflections.
> See also: Zwiebelfisch-Abc: erschreckt/erschrocken - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Kultur


Wenn jemand sich selbst erschrecken will, dann kann er das meinetwegen gerne tun  … sollte das dann aber auch in verständlicher Weise zum Ausdruck bringen.


Arukami said:


> Du erschrickst. - You're scared.
> Du erschreckst sie. - You scare her.


Du erschreckst dich selbst. - You scare yourself.


----------



## Hutschi

"Ich habe mich erschreckt" ist eine Redewendung. Sie ist nicht _allein_ durch die zugrunde liegenden Wörter und grammatischen Formen erklärbar, denn sie bedeutet: "Ich bin erschrocken".
Pragmatisch gesehen habe ich das noch nie in normaler Rede anders gehört oder verwendet.
In abstrakt-mathematischer Weise ist es allerdings möglich, es wörtlich zu verwenden. Ich kenne es nur (bei normaler Sprache) in übertragener Bedeutung.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> "Ich habe mich erschreckt" ist eine Redewendung. Sie ist nicht _allein_ durch die zugrunde liegenden Wörter und grammatischen Formen erklärbar, denn sie bedeutet: "Ich bin erschrocken".
> Pragmatisch gesehen habe ich das noch nie in normaler Rede anders gehört oder verwendet.
> In abstrakt-mathematischer Weise ist es allerdings möglich, es wörtlich zu verwenden. Ich kenne es nur (bei normaler Sprache) in übertragener Bedeutung.


Es bedeutet „Ich habe einen Schreck bekommen“, „Ich bin in Schrecken geraten“, siehe Duden. Als Konsequenz bedeutet es dann natürlich auch „Ich bin erschrocken“, klar. Es handelt sich nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht um eine übertragene Bedeutung. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es eine „reflexive Verbvariante“ ist:


> Wir sprechen von einer reflexiven Verbvariante, wenn ein Verb mit dem Reflexivpronomen eine andere Bedeutung oder eine andere Satzkonstruktion hat als ohne das Reflexivpronomen:
> Reflexive Verbvariante
> sich ärgern = Ärger empfinden
> Ich ärgere mich.
> Nicht reflexive Verbvariante
> ärgern = Ärger verursachen
> Ich ärgere ihn.
> canoonet - Verb: Reflexive Verben


Reflexive Verbvariante    
sich erschrecken = einen Schreck bekommen
Ich erschrecke mich. 
Nicht reflexive Verbvariante
erschrecken = jemandem einen Schreck einjagen
Ich erschrecke ihn.


> Die reflexive Verbvariante verhält sich wie ein „echtes“ reflexives Verb:
> […]
> Das Reflexivpronomen kann nicht durch ein anderes Pronomen oder ein Nomen ersetzt werden,
> […]
> canoonet - Canoo - The Web Enabling Company: Too Many Requests Per Time




Es sind letztlich zwei verschiedene Verben.

Ich jage mir einen Schreck ein = Ich erschrecke mich selbst. (Dass man sich selbst einen Schreck einjagt kommt im wirklichen Leben sowieso nie vor, oder? )
Ich bekomme einen Schreck = Ich erschrecke mich.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für die genaue grammatische Erläuterung. Wichtig ist für mich insbesondere, dass es nicht bedeutet: Ich bin derjenige, den ich erschrecke.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> Es sind letztlich zwei verschiedene Verben.


Wie kommst du auf nur *zwei* verschiedene Verben? Es gibt *drei*!

_erschrecken _v/t _er erschreckt jdn._, _erschreckte jdn._, _hat jdn. erschreckt_
(schwaches, "regelmäßiges" transitives Verb)
_erschrecken _v/r  _er erschreckt sich_, _erschreckte sich_, _hat sich erschreckt_
(schwaches, "regelmäßiges" reflexives Verb)

_erschrecken _v/i  _er erschrickt_, _erschrak_, _ist erschrocken_
(starkes, "unregelmäßiges" intransitives Verb der Zustandsveränderung, weshalb es das Perfekt mit _sein_ bildet)



Gaistaz said:


> In der Tat wird "_sich erschrecken_" oft in der Bedeutung von "_einen Schrecken bekommen_" benutzt. Da wir aber bereits ein Tatwort haben, das genau diese Bedeutung hat (nämlich das intransitive Tatwort "_erschrecken_" wie in "_erschrak_" und "_erschrocken_"), sollten wir m.E. "_sich erschrecken_" nicht unnötig mehrdeutig machen.
> Wenn man nicht auf "_sich erschrecken_" für "_in Schrecken geraten_" verzichten will, weil es sich schon zu stark eingeprägt hat, rate ich, dieses "_sich erschrecken_" als starkes Tatwort zu beugen, um es vom schwachen kausativen reflexiven Tatwort "_sich erschrecken_" (welches die Bedeutung von "_sich selbst in Schrecken versetzen_" hat) zu unterscheiden. Ist das auch "richtig", d.h. von offizieller Stellte “genehmigt”?


Also, *ich* genehmige das nicht und du wirst auch keine "offizielle Stelle" finden, die das tut:

_Schrecken ausüben_ / _Schrecken bei einem anderen verursachen_ im Sinne von Bedeutung 1.) ist natürlich sehr häufig eine willkürliche, absichtliche Sache, aber niemand "versetzt sich *selbst* in Schrecken", Schrecken überkommt einen immer unwillkürlich, sonst wäre das bedeutungskonstituierende Moment (Sem) der [+ Überraschung] futsch und es wäre kein Schrecken mehr, wenn man mal von der immer wieder kolportierten modernen Sage eines Lebensmüden absieht, der beim Versuch, sich durch einen Dolchstoß in die Fontanelle selbst zu  entleiben, nur genau zwischen die beiden Hirnhälften trifft, dadurch eine Teilamnesie erleidet, weshalb er sich nicht mehr an seine urprüngliche Selbstmordabsicht erinnert und später dann zufällig im Spiegel sieht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> Wie kommst du auf nur *zwei* verschiedene Verben? Es gibt *drei*!


Natürlich, das steht doch schon in #26 (in dem Zitat von Arukami). In #28 hatte ich nur deine Nr. 1 und 2 betrachtet, und das sind nun mal nur zwei verschiedene Verben, n’est-ce pas? 

Bekomme ich noch eine Antwort auf meine Frage aus #17? Wäre nett 


Schlabberlatz said:


> Was sagt man denn in deiner Region?


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> Bekomme ich noch eine Antwort auf meine Frage aus #17? Wäre nett
> 
> 
> Schlabberlatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was sagt man denn in deiner Region?
Click to expand...

Es ist ja bekannt, dass man im ripuarischen Dialekt transitive und intransitive Verben nicht so sehr differenziert und dass das dann auch Auswirkungen auf die standardsprachlichen Versuche seiner Sprecher hat:

_Ich habe mich erschrocken.
Ich habe die Wäsche aufgehangen._​Hier in meiner Region kann entsprechend also nicht nur das Fleisch geschlachteter oder erlegter Tiere, sondern auch frisch gewaschene Kleidung _abgehangen_ sein. 

Die Verwechslung von _erschrocken _und _erschreckt _scheint aber schon früher und in mehr Regionen als nur NRW verbreitet (gewesen) zu sein, wie schon der deutsche Spielfilm "Das Haus in Montevideo" in seiner Fassung von 1951 ab der 90. Minute vergnüglich belegt <Nicht-autorisierter Video link entfernt>


----------



## Hutschi

_Ich habe die Wäsche aufgehangen._
Das wird in vielen Gebieten verwendet.

Siehe Hing vs. hängte

Es ist eine schöne Analogie zu erschrocken/erschreckt.

Die entsprechenden Formen sind weit verbreitet, werden aber in der preskriptiven Grammatik als falsch bzw. "ungebildet" betrachtet, wenn sie anders verwendet werden, als jene es vorschreibt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> Es ist ja bekannt, dass man im ripuarischen Dialekt transitive und intransitive Verben nicht so sehr differenziert und dass das dann auch Auswirkungen auf die standardsprachlichen Versuche seiner Sprecher hat:
> 
> _Ich habe mich erschrocken.
> Ich habe die Wäsche aufgehangen._​Hier in meiner Region kann entsprechend also nicht nur das Fleisch geschlachteter oder erlegter Tiere, sondern auch frisch gewaschene Kleidung _abgehangen_ sein.
> 
> Die Verwechslung von _erschrocken _und _erschreckt _scheint aber schon früher und in mehr Regionen als nur NRW verbreitet (gewesen) zu sein, wie schon der deutsche Spielfilm "Das Haus in Montevideo" in seiner Fassung von 1951 ab der 90. Minute vergnüglich belegt <Nicht-autorisierter Video link entfernt>


Danke für die Rückmeldung!


Gernot Back said:


> _Ich habe mich erschrocken._


That’s nothing to get hung about. (Cf. below.)


Gernot Back said:


> _Ich habe die Wäsche aufgehangen._
> Hier in meiner Region kann entsprechend also nicht nur das Fleisch geschlachteter oder erlegter Tiere, sondern auch frisch gewaschene Kleidung _abgehangen_ sein.


Da geht allerdings auch mein Daumen nach unten.

Ob es (bei „Ich habe mich erschrocken“) etwas mit transitiven und intransitiven Verben zu tun hat? Ich habe da meine Zweifel. ›sich erschrecken‹ ist eigentlich ein echt reflexives Verb, s. o. #28. Es bedeutet eben _nicht_ ›sich selbst (zu) erschrecken‹. Außerdem gehört es ohnehin der Umgangssprache an (in Westfalen aber eher der Hochsprache  ), da wird also niemand gehängt deswegen … da wird sich niemand aufhängen deswegen … da wird sich niemand dran aufhängen. Zwiebelfisch-Abc: erschreckt/erschrocken - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Kultur


Hutschi said:


> _Ich habe die Wäsche aufgehängten._
> Das wird in vielen Gebieten verwendet.


 Hast du dich vertippt?


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, tut mir leid, ich habe es korrigiert. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

